
Mother Learns the Identity of Child’s Grandmother. Sperm Bank Threatens to Sue - ehudla
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/16/health/sperm-donation-dna-testing.html
======
MagicPropmaker
Nobody is going to be a sperm donor anymore because of consumer DNA testing.
It's not worth the risk. Just wait until some court makes the donor pay child
support.

~~~
tomp
Doesn’t law exempt you from child support obligation if you donate sperm (via
a legal clinic, not “have sex with a friend” way)? Otherwise companies could
offer insurance as well, or make hopeful mothers sign a contract...

~~~
xyzzyz
In states that adopted Uniform Parentage Act, yes. In others, not necessarily.

~~~
onetimemanytime
I think that in all other cases, but sperm bank ones, biological fathers have
been forced to pay. At least I've read all kinds of such stories.

They can't make sperm bank donors pay child support or else no one would
donate, ruining the chance of having kids for a lot of people.

------
ehudla
This is a great example of the principle of unintended consequences. It's
interesting to reflect on whether sperm banks contracts from decades ago give
them protection from lawsuits in such cases. It is even unclear the degree
23me are protected. Both policy makers, on the the regulatory side, and
lawyers doing risk management, should take a hard look at stories such as
this.

------
sys_64738
I'd say it's in the best interested of the child upon turning 18 to find out
the identity of the father. The biological father may well be financially well
off and the child would be entitled to a share of any inheritance. At the very
least the child could sue the estate to get their portion of any assets.

~~~
dsajames
There is zero entitlement to assets from sperm donor. This is very clearly
spelled out in law.

